# دراسة هندسة البترول فى ماليزيا



## safte (21 أغسطس 2013)

السلام عليكم كان نفسى اعرف هل دراسة هندسة البترول فى ماليزيا مفيدة وهل تعود على الطالب بالفائدة وهل تكون فى مرحلة البكالوريوس ولا الدراسات العليا وهل هناك منح للدراسة هناك ام لا


----------



## safte (30 أغسطس 2013)

يا ريت الافادة يا جماعه ماليزيا مش بعيده اوى :34:


----------



## DR.D (31 أغسطس 2013)

اي حد عنده اي معلومات يا ريت لا يبخل علينا بيها


----------

